# Help!



## gustavoborchert (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My wife and I moved to Algarve 7 months ago. We bought a car from a stand near Monte Gordo (Manuel de Almeida Rodrigues) three months ago. Two weeks after we bought it the stand went out of business. We have had a lot of problems with the vehicle and spent almost half of the value we paid for it. We had bought a 1 year guarantee, but the stand owner now refuses to reimburse us. He shamelessly told us that he does not care and the guarantee was just a way to get more money out of our pockets. Has anyone ever had a similar experience? Is it worth going to court for this? Please advise.

Thank you for your help.

Kind regards...

Gus


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Court you'll pour good money after bad, Complaints book, who's guarantee with? is he member of a trade association? all other avenues to pursue, if you're a member of Deco they'd probably try on your behalf


----------



## gustavoborchert (Jul 5, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks Canoeman; I called DECO but they didn't give me much hope. I am not sure whether he is a a member of the Trade Association. I'll check that. Anyway, I'll meet with this attorney listed on the British consulate webpage and see what she has to say. I believe the complaint book option would not work as he closed the Stand. The business is in the name of Manuel de Almeida Rodrigues and Nelson Afonso Rodrigues, his son. I also heard that he will soon start working at this new Stand in Aldeia, Vila Real de Santo Antonio. Spread the word! Thanks again! Best...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Attorney on British Consulate site tend to be top end and very pricey, best of luck


----------



## gustavoborchert (Jul 5, 2013)

*Thanks again...*

I went to see another one today in Portimao who seemed to be more objective and concerned about finding a not-so-costly solution for our situation. Nevertheless, I have not received an estimate yet. Let's see!... Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

If the car is now running well, I would put the episode down to experience and forget about it. Friends of mine were in a similar situation and spent two years going backwards and forwards to court due to continual postponements at the request of the defendant and even though they eventually received a judgement in their favour he had sold /transferred his Stand to new ownership and did a vanishing act!


----------



## gustavoborchert (Jul 5, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Wink! That's the problem; we are not so sure for how long it will run. I spoke to a lawyer who suggested the same thing. However, the lawyer said that filing criminal charges would put some pressure as he never paid the IVA for this transaction. She explained that this is now a serious crime as the State is after every pence. I would not necessarily spend much money, it would give him some headache, and maybe force him to make a deal. Did your friends did that? It really seems that citizens/residents here are totally unprotected; we are so frustrated that we have even been considering moving to somewhere else. Thanks again. Best...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Shark car dealers anywhere, one bad tradesperson doesn't reflect on the whole country, afraid buyers need to take some responsibility personally I won't pay extra for a guarantee without knowing what it was for and what it covered nor would I have spent half the cars value in repairs, I'd have immediately rejected car.
This new solicitor seems to have their wits about them hope you get a result not quite sure where IVA figures as there is no IVA on 2nd hand goods


----------



## gustavoborchert (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Coneman,

It seems that you have been living here for too long as your rhetoric seems to justify the wrong. What underlies your comment is some kind of distorted value in which the victim is blamed for being victimised. I was fully aware of what the guarantee would cover. The question here is that he sold it knowing that it was just a way to get extra money from us, without any intention to take responsibility for it. Moreover, I am not making a generalization and saying that all Portuguese are dishonest or suggesting that this kind of scam would not exist in other countries. What I said is that residents here are less protected than in other places, and this is a fact at least if compared to other countries where I have lived. You are wrong; there is IVA on used cars when bought from a Stand. It is a business like any other they must pay taxes. I also agree that this lawyer seems to be more on top of it. :fingerscrossed: Thanks, best...


----------



## gustavoborchert (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Coneman,

It seems that you have been living here for too long as your rhetoric seems to justify the wrong. Underlying your comment is some kind of distorted logic in which the victim is blamed for being victimised. I was fully aware of what the guarantee would cover. The question here is that he sold it knowing that it was just a way to get extra money from us, without any intention to take responsibility for it. Moreover, I am not making a generalisation and saying that all Portuguese are dishonest or suggesting that this kind of scam would not exist in other countries. What I said is that residents here are less protected than in other places, and this is a fact at least if compared to other countries where I have lived. You are wrong; there is IVA on used cars when bought from a Stand. It is a business like any other they must pay taxes. I also agree that this lawyer seems to be more on top of it. :fingerscrossed: Thanks, best...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not justifying traders actions, but if you bought understand the guarantee and it doesn't cover what's wrong? I'd presumed it was a 3rd party item rather than from trader, I've never paid extra for a guarantee when buying nor had your unfortunate experience any faults major or minor have always been dealt if covered by guarantee. 

IVA checking through my receipts for vehicles I've never paid IVA on a secondhand vehicle Stand or not. The only time IVA is an issue is when you're buying a "company" car where IVA had not been paid in 1st place, maybe I have lived here too long but in any country would you have spent half the value of the car on "repairs" especially if dealer had closed 2 weeks after your purchase? with little likelihood of recompense


----------

